# Possible Buyback/Lemon



## honge81 (Jul 20, 2021)

Hey guys,

I just wanted to share with you all my ongoing problems with my 2021.5 Atlas. Some of you guys may remember me when I posted about the dealer damaging my brand new car door while in for new car wash/detail. They gave the car back without informing me of the damages and I found out about it once I got home. After about a month later, issue was resolved but not to 100%. I decided to forgive and move on.

Few weeks later, check engine light came on. They found the vehicle had code P044400 (EVAP system valve) and the leak detection pump was replaced. On my way home, the light came back on again. New codes P043E and P2402 were found. They replaced N80 purge valve. Again, while driving home from the dealer, CEL came back on. On my third visit, they replaced some wiring thinking there was a shortage causing the light to come on. Below is a picture of the part numbers to the wires they replaced. For this visit they had the car since 9/29 without a fix. I was informed the light came back on after replacing the wires.

I have already sent a certified mail to VW requesting a buyback. I have also submitted documents to VW customer care team to request buyback of my Atlas. I do not know what they are going to try to fix now. This would be their 4th attempt to fix and the car has been out of service for a total of 28 days (including weekends). I believe I have a strong case for a buyback and if anyone here has gone through this buyback process, please share your experiences and processes involved. This is my first VW and I am extremely disappointed with the experience. Thanks for reading.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

One other option is to see what it is worth to a third party (carmax, vroom, carvana, private sale, trade in, etc), you might be surprised at what it is worth, might even be more than what you paid if you purchased it before the big inventory crunch that started in the spring. That way, once fixed under warranty, dump it and move on to something else. 
If you want to keep trying with another VW product, you can pursue the buyback method.


----------



## 17_AllTrack (Dec 22, 2020)

I doubt they are going to approve you for a buyback at this point. My guess is VOA may send out a rep to your dealership to review the case with them and put some pressure on getting this issue fixed for you.

Honestly I am betting it is a small issue, but it sucks to be dealing with on a brand new vehicle, especially since the dealership seems to be taking its time on the repair side.

I assume they have provided you with a loaner at no cost that you are driving until this is fixed?


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

A friend of mine went through MUCH worse with their Atlas and VW would not buy it back. The dealership had theirs about 4 months over a 2 year period. One time was for 3 months.

As an 18 owner I have been through a lot too. VW Care does not care. Your best bet is to have a lawyer write a letter for you. Otherwise they they “might” extend your warranty or offer you 10% off a new one.


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

You'll need to look at your state laws about what qualifies.


----------



## dand. (Sep 1, 2015)

honge81 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just wanted to share with you all my ongoing problems with my 2021.5 Atlas. Some of you guys may remember me when I posted about the dealer damaging my brand new car door while in for new car wash/detail. They gave the car back without informing me of the damages and I found out about it once I got home. After about a month later, issue was resolved but not to 100%. I decided to forgive and move on.
> 
> ...


Definalty check your state law, looks like this family went thought the same thing very easy and painless 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## honge81 (Jul 20, 2021)

Thanks, I saw that video already and the issues are similar. So my dealer replaced the ECM today(4th attempt) but the car threw another CEL code. I again asked them to look into buying back the vehicle. I’ll keep you guys posted. Thanks.


----------



## honge81 (Jul 20, 2021)

VW will repurchase the car. After 5+ attempts and almost 50 days, they have agreed to buyback. Thanks for your response!


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

Amazing. When you say repurchase what are they giving you for it? Are they paying you more than what Carvana would pay for it?

I’ll never understand how VW makes these decisions. Only thing I can figure is they know they will turn around and resell it and make more money.


----------



## honge81 (Jul 20, 2021)

We are in the early stages…not sure how much they will offer. They will deduct the mileage from their offer. I would rather take advantage of the current market conditions. Probably get more than VW offer to repurchase. Once I receive their offer, I will have to decide the next step. Thanks.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

honge81 said:


> VW will repurchase the car. After 5+ attempts and almost 50 days, they have agreed to buyback. Thanks for your response!


It is too bad this has been such a bad experience for you. I hope your next vehicle is much better.

🍺


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

honge81 said:


> We are in the early stages…not sure how much they will offer. They will deduct the mileage from their offer. I would rather take advantage of the current market conditions. Probably get more than VW offer to repurchase. Once I receive their offer, I will have to decide the next step. Thanks.


That all assumes they can get it fixed so you could re-sell it.


----------



## honge81 (Jul 20, 2021)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> It is too bad this has been such a bad experience for you. I hope your next vehicle is much better.
> 
> 🍺


Thank you for your kind words. 

If they could fix it, I would rather test the market. However, I will be happy with their repurchase offer as long as they are fair.


----------

